
Show HN: Wiki – Command line Wikipedia summaries - sindbis
https://github.com/sindbis/wiki
======
chucksmash
Semi-related: a command line interface for picking a random Wikipedia article
to open in a browser:

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/32432697/341510](http://stackoverflow.com/a/32432697/341510)

